# A-어서 B-려고요



## Rallino

Hello,

그래서 내일 저녁에 친구들이 *모여서* 로라 씨 승진을 축하해주*려고*요.

This sentence is from a course book. Google Translate says: _So, tomorrow evening, my friends are gathering to celebrate Laura's promotion._
I don't understand the particle usage here.  I understand 모여서, I assume it's like _they are gathering and ... _But the ending is *려고 *which means "in order to", right? 

So as far as I understand, the entire sentence is saying something like: _*My friends are gathering and in order to celebrate Laura's promotion. *_I'm really confused.

I would probably write something like: 그래서 내일 저녁에 친구들이 로라 씨 승진을 축하해주*려고 모여요*.

Would that be wrong? Or would it have a different meaning?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 100010

A 그래서 내일 저녁에 친구들이 '*모여서'* 로라 씨 승진을 '*축하'*해주*려고*요.
B : 그래서 내일 저녁에 친구들이 로라 씨 승진을 '*축하'*해주*려고 '모여'요*.
C : My friends are gathering to celebrate Laura's promotion.
D : My friends are gathering and in order to celebrate Laura's promotion.


No, you've done a good job, *B(you're saying) is totally fine* and also they(A and B) have totally same meaning but not exactly. there is something difference, what i mean is the part of *emphasis. *A is a sentence that *emphasis* celebrate, however, B is a sentence that *emphasis* gathering

This is because the verb at the end is important in Korean unlike English. let me show you some examples,

the last verb of A(그래서 내일 저녁에 친구들이 모여서 로라 씨 승진을 축하해주려고요.) is celebrate, right? but, B(그래서 내일 저녁에 친구들이 로라 씨 승진을 축하해주려고 모여요.) is gathering!



to sum up, in my opinion, i think it's gonna be matched this way : A-D and B-C
sorry for my bad English, i hope that it will be help to you


----------



## Rallino

Thanks 100010,

How about if we erase 서 in your sentence A?

그래서 내일 저녁에 친구들이 모여요, 로라 씨 숭진을 축하해 주려고.

Would this have the same meaning? What changes with "어서" vs. "어요" in the middle verb?


----------



## 100010

E : 그래서 내일 저녁에 친구들이 모여요, 로라 씨 숭진을 축하해 주려고.

yes It is. has same meaning but! when i heard E for the first time, it feels like there is BIG PAUSE(little bit uncomfortable...?) in the sentence. E feels like stronger statement of fact more than A(feels like connected very naturally.)

sum up =
어서 : makes a sentence more connected & natural
어요 : makes a sentence more pause & statement of fact (+ actually, "어요" is a expression of statement)
but TOTALLY has a same meaning

no matter which one you gonna use, at least they can understand what you want to talk : D so don't worry !! lol

thanks you a lot


----------



## Rallino

I understand. Thank you very much 100010.


----------

